# Pop Quiz - Shimano M647 Clipless SPD Pedals



## OliverAmoros (23 May 2010)

OK. Pop Quiz.

Both pictures below (Fig 1 and 2) are of Shimano M647 Clipless SPD Pedals. One taken from Bike radar, one from Chain Reaction.... but they are different! Any one know which is the newest version and which I am likely to recieve if ordered from Chain Reaction?

Cheers

Fig 1. From BIKE RADAR






Fig 2. From Chain Reaction


----------



## OliverAmoros (23 May 2010)

Realised thhis should probably be in the Equipment thread although I WILL be using them for MTBing!


----------



## Cubist (23 May 2010)

They look the same to me. Tell us what differences you see? The bottom pic is the lower pedal in the top pic photographed upside down. The angles make the sloping edge of the pedal look more pronounced on the top picture.

Get some eggbeaters.


----------



## OliverAmoros (23 May 2010)

On closer inspection, you could be right. It could be the difference in light and angle but the 'sticky up metal bit' in Fig 1 looks more rounded off than Fig 2... I guess that could be a changable piece??

So, next question... Are these any good? Why go for egg beaters over these. Surely the dual functionality is good and I'm not counting the ability do beat eggs


----------



## Cubist (24 May 2010)

It depends what you want them for. I chose eggbeaters because they are very light, look fantastic, and you can clip into them on four sides, not two . I have them on my MTB and on my commuter. 

They have a natural 6 degree of float, so your foot isn't welded in place. They are an open design and don't clog. They clip out sideways, not upwards, so I am perfectly confident standing and honking both on road and off. 

I always ride with cycling shoes, so don't need the platform part of the pedal. 

If you intend to use the shimano pedals here for commuting/pub/etc or you want to chose between cycling shoes and sandals or ordinary trainers, then they look great, and are probably what you need. If you are choosing the pedals because you can't quite make your mind up whether you are going to like riding clipless, and want to be able to fall back on the flat pedals if you don't, then trust me,riding clipless is not the dangerous dark art some would have you believe.


----------



## OliverAmoros (24 May 2010)

Hmmm. Well, I do only use the bike for 'proper' off roading but I suspect for shorter, local rides i'll want the option of just being able to jump on it with a pair of trainers on.

Thanks for crystalising.


----------



## T-D (24 May 2010)

crank bros if you dont mind fixing sorry i mean servicing sorry i mean warrentying them often - and removing axel from your calf when they shear 

shimano if you want to fit and forget 

if you really want to be able to ride with trainers i suggest the pdm 340s with flat pedal one side and spd the other with a natural fall to vertical - the dx pedals shown really get on your nerves with trainers due to the mechanism sticking up


----------



## OliverAmoros (24 May 2010)

> the dx pedals shown really get on your nerves with trainers due to the mechanism sticking up



Oh! yes it looks like it sticks up. Is that just a dumb design flaw or are you suposed to remove that bit to use as flats?

Can't seem to find these pdm 340s is that the comon name for them do you have a link?

Cheers


----------



## T-D (24 May 2010)

dunno where i got 340 from meant pd m324 - or the a520 is the also usable as a flat 

the above dx pedal can be used as a flat its just that the stick up bit does get on your nerves. Ive got 2 sets of the older versions of those dx pedals from my dh days and used them on my town bike till i got fed up of the sticky up bit


----------



## Cubist (25 May 2010)

T-D said:


> crank bros if you dont mind fixing sorry i mean servicing sorry i mean warrentying them often - and removing axel from your calf when they shear
> 
> shimano if you want to fit and forget
> 
> if you really want to be able to ride with trainers i suggest the pdm 340s with flat pedal one side and spd the other with a natural fall to vertical - the dx pedals shown really get on your nerves with trainers due to the mechanism sticking up


That'll be the eggbeaters I have on both bikes, ride a lot of miles on, grease regularly etc. Oh, woe is me, I must have missed the bit when mine broke. 

Several years ago one or two of the spindles sheared, so they now use different materials. I think manufacturers try and avoid selling stuff that breaks too easily, but then if we read a poor review from 5 years ago on a web forum then the company won't have moved on at all will they!


----------



## T-D (25 May 2010)

1 or 2 spindles - so my club had all of the failures + more within Cb pedals ? got a couple mates persevering for weight weenie reasons running Cb ti beaters - they have 2 pairs and rotate them very regularly

my mates got a very very nice scar where his candys went into his calf , mines just sheared without going into my calf when accelerating from lights after less use than it takes for forks to need an oil change. 

if i thought i could trust them id have them on my bike to get it under 19lbs but ill stick to my XTR spds thanks - i have also had one of these shear so i wont pretend they are perfect but i did twat it off a rock

you have to admit that CB do need more maintainance than shimano pedals - shimano are fit and forget for a number of years by which time i seem to forget how old they are , im still running a set of early 90s block shaped ones that are not mud sheading in the slightest ! 

CB do work well in deep mud and snow ill admit that they clear super well but i dont trust them for 24 hr racing


----------



## Cubist (25 May 2010)

Mine are both Eggbeater Cs. The Ti ones come with a weight warning and the option to have teh spindle swapped for chromoly. I don't do 24 hour racing. Neither does the OP, he wants to go shopping on his occasionally.


----------



## OliverAmoros (26 May 2010)

Cubist said:


> Mine are both Eggbeater Cs. The Ti ones come with a weight warning and the option to have teh spindle swapped for chromoly. I don't do 24 hour racing. Neither does the OP, he wants to go shopping on his occasionally.



... which brings me to my next recommendation request...

wicker baskets for MTBs!


----------

